# All I wanted...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

was some nice pictures of Harleigh. I tried for like two days in a row and this is what she gives me? 

















I had to bring her ball out just to get a smile!









Then she was back to looking tortured..









I was able to get a real smile after I actually threw her ball:

















Then I actually did do some torturing when I threw her ball and told her to wait, lol.

















Dork dog.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i love the first pic and number 7 too cute!
trust me once she has passed youll be thanful for these goofy faced pics!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Mean owner! Torturing that poor pup! :-D


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I like the second pic - she looks sweet and wistful.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What is wrong with these pics? Shows her character and I love it.


----------

